# Song of the week (March 22 Edition)



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

*I'm bored.....so i wanna chat with you all. If its not too much trouble i wanna start a cute little thing where we tell what our song(s) of the week are *

*My songs of the week are!!!......*

Artist: *Chevelle*

Song: *The Red*

Link: 




Type of music: Post Grudge, Metal, Hard Rock

Artist: *Chevelle*

Song: *Sleep Walking Elite*

Link: 





Type of music: Post Grudge, Metal, Hard Rock




*What's your song of the week?*


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I see that people are viewing this thread. Go ahead and post!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Thats a awesome song..chevelle is awesome


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Czar said:


> Thats a awesome song..chevelle is awesome


Haha thats the spirit! Yeah they rock 

Anyone else got a song they like??


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Songs of the week
Black Sabbath => Snowblind
This song has one sick rhythm, Toni is a beast





For the government , Operation Mindcrime is one of the best albums
Queensryche => Revolution Calling


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Do you all like The Used, or Flyleaf?


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Do you all like The Used, or Flyleaf?


Not really but I do like Testament, Pantera, Dio, Hatebreed, (touch of) Slayer, LOG, Ozzy, Iron Maiden, Two bands I listed above, old school Metallica(before they became sell outs), Lynard Skynard, ZZ Top, Hank Williams Jr., George Jones, Johny Cash, Van Halen, some Mega Death, Just to name a few.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Mcleod15 said:


> Not really but I do like Testament, Pantera, Dio, Hatebreed, (touch of) Slayer, LOG, Ozzy, Iron Maiden, Two bands I listed above, old school Metallica(before they became sell outs), Lynard Skynard, ZZ Top, Hank Williams Jr., George Jones, Johny Cash, Van Halen, some Mega Death, Just to name a few.


lol oh  I've heard of most of them. I like My Chemical Romance, they're okay too


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

How in the heck do you post youtube videos?Then I'll post what I've been listening to this week


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

dixieland said:


> How in the heck do you post youtube videos?Then I'll post what I've been listening to this week


Copy and paste the URL of it and it shows up as a video  You have to look up the video though through the youtube search box, you can't go through your music playlist to get it or i don't think it will post right


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I gots some - been in a Rihanna mood recently


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

lol i was thinking more of Russian Roulette


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

ok so I feel really stupid right now.I copied and pasted and it's still not showing up.Help anyone!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

dixieland said:


> ok so I feel really stupid right now.I copied and pasted and it's still not showing up.Help anyone!


lol like this

youtube/watch?v=_H_l4x-wFV4

now at the www .. com before and after the youtube and take out the spaces


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> lol i was thinking more of Russian Roulette


Yeah. I posted it but wasn't sure if it was 'GP' appropriate so I switched out for a funnier vid


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Yeah. I posted it but wasn't sure if it was 'GP' appropriate so I switched out for a funnier vid


Oh okay lol  Gotcha


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*
Tchaikovsky Bee - Itches !!!*


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ooh nice Nina!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Guns and Roses - Sweet Child O mine

I really hope the song on the video still works, if it doesn't will someone please let me know!!! 





Tesla Love Song


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

I listen to Swedish MDM!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Civet


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

haha awesome everyone!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

haha the classics


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Right now I've got an old rap song going through my head. I don't think it's going to be my song of the week, though.

I've got no sound, so I sincerely hope this is the right song. LOL!






Here's my song of the week. I'm really digging some Christian rock at the moment.  Again, hope this is the right song.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm into skillet - it's funny how they're considered a new 'up & coming' rock band now when they've been in the christian realm for so long. They're really talented & spread a positive word which is rare in music now a days...

Even still I think this song's hilarious:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

My songs of the week are
Hank Williams Jr





The Dillards "Dooley" which will be the name of my next dog.










Lets take some ****** tonk and mix it with some metal.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I love Hank Jr.!! You all need to be smacked in other words listen to some Godsmack!!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> I love Hank Jr.!! You all need to be smacked in other words listen to some Godsmack!!


I like godsmack, but I must admit their new stuff sucks bad, I like all their old stuff


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I like the newest song out, its actually hard like there old stuff.

check it out


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Plus you gotta love those lyrics.I heard that song was about Nikki Sixx.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Heres a song that always makes me feel good!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=qBaQsJpijpg


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Guns and Roses - Sweet Child O mine
> 
> I really hope the song on the video still works, if it doesn't will someone please let me know!!!
> YouTube - Helena is Two!
> ...


That video of Helena is too cute! How's the bebeh bump?!?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

*Metal meets Classical*

Melodic Brilliance

For those of you who may not know this first song is about a WWI vet who gave his life in battle. He didn't die but he lost his limbs, vision & hearing... After educating myself a bit more behind certain bands I found a whole new meaning to Metallica's lyrics. I know some of you on here are religious & at first listen these lyrics may come off as harsh or negative - I did. But after giving certain bands a chance I found most music is positive, it's negative energy being released in a positive, artistic way & some songs actually tell an awesome story.

Hank Williams Sr. & Jr. is another prime example as well . Not that I feel this is the case for all musicians but really favor Metallica as an example
















Of course I had to throw in a non duet live performance as well


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> I like the newest song out, its actually hard like there old stuff.
> 
> check it out
> YouTube - Godsmack - Crying Like A Bitch(Lyrics)


yeah thats a good one I must have overlooked it, lyrics are pretty sick

Has anyone heard this song before it starts out with a sick heavy riff then the singer starts singing and just ruins the whole song. Singer sounds like he hasn't hit puberty yet.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

haha i didn''t know people were still posting! 

My songs of the week are:


----------

